# Needing to convert Ai to EXP



## BombDesignz (Oct 3, 2016)

Any ideas on how to convert an AI file to EXP or DST?

Thanks 
Nikki


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It has to be digitized and saved as a stitch file. I recommend sending it to a digitizer.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

1.In Illustrator, open one of the files you want to convert.
2.Choose New Action from the Actions panel (CS3), (CS4) or palette (CS2) menu.
3.Name the new action, and click Record.
4.Choose File > Save As.
5.Choose either EPS or PDF from the Format menu (Mac OS) or the Save As Type menu (Windows).
6.Name the file, and then save it in the Converted Files folder.
7.Choose Stop Recording from the Actions panel (CS3), (CS4) or palette (CS2) menu.
8.Select the action in the Actions panel (CS3), (CS4) or palette (CS2) menu.
9.Choose Batch from the Actions panel (CS3), (CS4) or palette (CS2) menu.
10.In the Source section, verify that Override Action "Open" Commands and Include All Subdirectories are deselected, and then click Choose.
11.Navigate to the AI Files folder, and then click Choose (Mac OS) or OK (Windows).
12.In the Destination section, choose Folder from the menu, verify that Override Action "Save" Commands and Override Action "Export" Commands are deselected, and then click Choose.
13.Navigate to the Converted Files folder, and then click Choose (Mac OS) or OK (Windows).
14.Click OK.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

sinGn, why would you post that above, it clearly shows you do not know what the OP is trying to do? AI has NO capability of converting an image file to an embroidery file 

To the OP, there are several software packages that 'can' convert an AI file into an embroidery file. The only people who will tell you it will produce an acceptable result are the people selling the software. Anyone who has actually used these programs will tell you the result will be complete crap.

If you want a result beyond crap, you need to have the image converted into an embroidery file. As mentioned above, that process is called digitizing. There are numerous people on this forum who offer that as a service. Here is one thread on the subject: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t154450.html

Suggest you read it and pay close attention to the ones who people have called their work into question...


----------



## BombDesignz (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks tfalk and sunem. I'm use to just creating a design in AI for other embroidery company's around me. This was the first time I have created one and then been asked to convert it for them since I lost my regular embroidery company. 

Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like your previous embroidery company included the cost of digitizing the design in their final price. Some companies do, some don't. The advantage for them by including it is they keep the file, and usually keep your business because of it. The advantage of you paying to have it done is you hold the file and can take your work anywhere.


----------



## BombDesignz (Oct 3, 2016)

That and I was doing most of their designs and screen printing for them so it worked out but when oilfield shut down here they couldn't stay going


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

you're on the right path. totally ignore what sinGN said...there is no way to just do a "file, save as" a dst or exp file. there are several programs that have a point-and-click instant digitizing, but the designs are awful and require more editing time than it would take to do from scratch.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use The Wicked Stitch of the East - Home from our embroidery files. Great job, US based, Award winning, All around good people.


----------

